# Hiya



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

My name is Natalie i am 25 and live in Staffordshire-UK
I am a proud owners of ferrets, dogs, birds, tarantula and snakes.
After my beautiful soft furred rat died two weeks ago, i decided to get some mice (i have always wanted some), iam now the proud owner of 5 female mice, i will post pictures soon and have found this forum extremely helpful thanks


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Natalie.
Welcome.
Can't wait to see the pictures of your mice.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  where in staffs are u  im in stoke on trent so not too far away


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

andypandy29us said:


> hello and welcome  where in staffs are u  im in stoke on trent so not too far away


i live in woodlane not far away from alsager


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool  not too far away then


----------

